# Who has Chosera 1000 in stock?



## Eric (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi: Can anyone recommend a reliable source for this stone in the US? Thx. ER


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 6, 2015)

The great satan has them.


----------



## daveb (Mar 6, 2015)

Amazon is great satan? Only if you're Walmart..

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CNOXGC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 6, 2015)

daveb said:


> Amazon is great satan? Only if you're Walmart..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CNOXGC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



no no, he who shall not be named


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh, and I'd be real hesitant to order stones from Amazon again, their packaging was atrocious.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 6, 2015)

With all the great stones available in this grit range from our vendors, I can't see bothering with the Chosera.


----------



## daveb (Mar 6, 2015)

mkriggen said:


> no no, he who shall not be named



I know - I was being hilarious.

@CC Nothing to argue with there - but he asked where the chevy dealer was, not who made the best truck.


----------



## schanop (Mar 6, 2015)

James, our local vendor has http://www.knivesandstones.com/naniwa-chosera-1000-grit-japanese-waterstone-with-stand/


----------



## Eric (Mar 6, 2015)

Chinacats- please elaborate, but keep it to stones actually available, since many of jons stones are out. Also I do not want a soaker nor am I looking for a bargain. Thx.


----------



## Eric (Mar 6, 2015)

He shall not be named was out of stock.


----------



## Asteger (Mar 6, 2015)

chinacats said:


> With all the great stones available in this grit range from our vendors, I can't see bothering with the Chosera.



I don't use synths enough to have much of an opinion, but isn't the Chosera 1k still the fav of many in that range?


----------



## Eric (Mar 6, 2015)

Daveb: Thx couldn't have said it better &#128077;


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 6, 2015)

Eric said:


> He shall not be named was out of stock.



That bastige, didn't say that on his site. Can't trust nobody any more:disdain:


----------



## labor of love (Mar 7, 2015)

Eric said:


> Chinacats- please elaborate, but keep it to stones actually available, since many of jons stones are out. Also I do not want a soaker nor am I looking for a bargain. Thx.



I was about to recommend the Gesshin 1200. The I checked JKI's site and sure enough its out of stock. Ive never used the chosera 1k, but the Gesh 1200 is a great splash and go. Cuts fast and has nice feedback. Good luck looking for that chosera.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 7, 2015)

I too was thinking of the Gesshin 1200, but didn't realize that it was out of stock. I believe the Chosera to be a good stone, but personally believe the Gesshin to be the better--just an opinion. BTW, all these splash and go's require a bit of a soak (5 minutes for either s and g) so personally I would still probably pick a Gesshin 2k which requires only a slightly longer soak at ~20 minutes. Using either of the Chosera or Gesshin s/g's without at least a short soak significantly impairs the performance. 

Cheers and good luck either way...


----------



## panda (Mar 7, 2015)

chinacats, i had a really good experience with chosera 400, i'm going to revisit those stones soon. (600 & 3k)

https://toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-CHOSERA.XX (only 2k and 3k)
http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=335_404_484
http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/57
330mate http://www.ebay.com/itm/JAPANESE-Na...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6b1e4da723


----------



## chinacats (Mar 7, 2015)

I hear you on the Chosera, and in fairness it's been a few years since I've used one, but Jon's splash and go's are to me a step above them. I don't think the first link is the good ones because they don't have the base...of those I'd buy from Stu just because he's cool and it's always a dice roll for how long it takes 

Plus you can add a double sized Suehiro 320 on the cheap--did I mention how good a coarse stone that is? That's without even taking cost into account.:thumbsup:

On the splash and go, I am also curious about Maxim's 1200 which is in my understanding along the same type though I've not tried it.


----------



## panda (Mar 7, 2015)

if i were to go jns i'd be more interested in the 800 and synthetic red aoto
i had the gesh 600 and it was indeed very good, but not the best feedback.

yeah, i've been contemplating another order from stu for cerax 700 and suehiro kouga 3k


----------



## chinacats (Mar 7, 2015)

My binsui is splash and go 

...and my current stone in or around this range. 

Panda, all the Gesshin s and g stones feel pretty different to me. I also have a 600 and would agree with your statement--that said, it really does fill an occasional gap, works fast, and requires very little soaking.


----------



## Eric (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok so I guess the answer is no, nobody knows a reliable dealer (metalmaster is not) who has this in stock.


----------



## daveb (Mar 7, 2015)

Amazon shows it in stock w free shipping. See post #3. You get the specialized retailer with Amazon customer protection. I've bought several things from Korin, through Amazon, (love that Prime). Maybe I don't understand the question.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 7, 2015)

I've seen Korin, Knives and Stones (both forum vendors) listed as well as Stu . So, yes it is available at more than one trusted vendor.


----------



## schanop (Mar 7, 2015)

Haven't you checked out James of knivesandstones.com, our local vendor from my previous post? He ships via DHL to usa, so it should be very fast.

He has 400, 1k, 3k, 5k, and 1k in stock, as well as snow white.

http://www.knivesandstones.com/naniwa-chosera/


----------



## Eric (Mar 7, 2015)

Thx for the clarification


----------



## panda (Mar 8, 2015)

Why do you think metalmaster is not reliable? I've ordered three separate tines from them and never had an issue.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 8, 2015)

panda said:


> Why do you think metalmaster is not reliable? I've ordered three separate tines from them and never had an issue.



I missed MM, I too have ordered from them with no problem...other than out of stock on Tanakas all the time. That said, their cheap Tanakas have horn ferrule as opposed to plastic so they must pay attention to what they sell.


----------



## Asteger (Mar 8, 2015)

MM - very good when you have his attention (forget his name). Not the best at emails, hasn't put up any nat stones in years it seems, maybe has lost interest in his foreigner-oriented website? Probably his very reasonable much-lower-that-others prices make selling time-consuming and not very profitable. He does sell in Japan and maybe that's enough for him, and I think like with Stu at JapanTools it's a part-time gig. Is or was a reliable seller, though.


----------



## Eric (Mar 8, 2015)

Well listing items that are not in stock, not responding to emails, not shipping items for weeks- all count as poor customer service IMO. Kirin does not carry Chosera stones. Shipping from Australia seems extreme for one stone. Thx for the help all.


----------



## berko (Mar 9, 2015)

since the  is incredibly weak at the moment, maybe it would make sence to import from europe.


----------



## lucabrasi (Mar 9, 2015)

I've found metal masters to have many natural stones for pretty decent prices . Have bought a few and am pleased with the quality of one as a razor finisher. 

Bought a tanaka ginsan petty, and it has a plastic ferrule, and plainly the worst handle I have received on a knife.

And yes. No emails, no tracking. Many weeks will pass. But, in the end I got my stuff. So I'll keep looking at his inventory.


----------



## PushCut (Mar 9, 2015)

Knives & Stones now shipping Choseras FREE from Japan. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/22064-Added-some-suehiro-stones-Pricing-restructure


----------



## Ruso (Mar 10, 2015)

Chosera 1000 no base @ $89 CAD
http://www.paulsfinest.com/Naniwa-Chosera-Japanese-Whetstone-Sharpening-Stone-1000-grit.html


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 10, 2015)

Ruso said:


> Chosera 1000 no base @ $89 CAD
> http://www.paulsfinest.com/Naniwa-Chosera-Japanese-Whetstone-Sharpening-Stone-1000-grit.html



I think it's only shipping to Canada though. I beleive the OP is in the USA.


----------



## Ruso (Mar 10, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I think it's only shipping to Canada though. I beleive the OP is in the USA.


Good point. I just checked and your are stated correctly.


----------



## Castalia (Mar 10, 2015)

Not a site vendor, but has them in stock:
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Naniwa-Professional-Stone-New-Chosera-P552.aspx

:whistling:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 10, 2015)

Ruso said:


> Good point. I just checked and your are stated correctly.



I'm in Canada and prior to when I discovered KKF and a lot of the other knife brands available from Japan I ordered my Choseras from Paul and some of my first _true_ Japanese knives (not counting the Zwilling-Kramer knives I got before from a Henckles distributor). I've since gifted a couple of the knives but my stones are still newish since I barely use them. I'm debating buying another series of Choseras for when/if mine need to be replaced since it sounds like they're going the way of the dodo bird but not sure if it's really a good "investment".


----------

